# Employment in Alberta



## wpiv926 (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could give me an update on the employment situation in Alberta. I remember when I was there about a year and half ago, there were help wanted signs on almost every corner. What with the recession, I figure that may have changed. I'm looking on returning in April or May and begin a serious job search of immigrant jobs. (Hopefully as a broadcaster - since that is one of the listed professions under skilled working and one which I have 18 years experience.)

Signed - Ready to head north from Arkansas. lane:


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Alberta did see a recline in jobs etc. but no where near as bad as other places. There are still signs up but for more meanial jobs i.e. McD's, clothes stores etc. but try Monster etc. and search that way to give you an idea of availability in your chosen field. Another site is Kijiji, Edmonton or every other city I believe.
Good luck


----------



## wpiv926 (Feb 14, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Alberta did see a recline in jobs etc. but no where near as bad as other places. There are still signs up but for more meanial jobs i.e. McD's, clothes stores etc. but try Monster etc. and search that way to give you an idea of availability in your chosen field. Another site is Kijiji, Edmonton or every other city I believe.
> Good luck


Oddly enough, many of these lower level jobs qualify for "skilled worker", especially skill level "B". And many positions go unfilled because of demand. Many pay up to $15 an hour. Not great, but if something else doesn't come up, I'd take one just to be my ticket into Canada and plan for better after I get settled. All I'm going to need is that first job - in order to be excepted as a permenent resident or on a work permit while the former is being settled.

Thanks


----------

